# what I do instead of uber..



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't uber much. frankly, uber has to pull the deactivation gun out to get me off my ass for them..

that said, this is what I do to make money.. Now, this car is to old for Uber but.. I pulled it out of a riders garage, they sold this car to me for 100 bucks (getting any ideas yet? it all starts with asking "so what brings you to uber today?")

this car belonged to a rather unusual uber rider, mainly because the rider was 95 years old. that is about 4 times the average uber rider age. She told me she has not been able to drive since 2010 and uses uber ober taxes because the cars are nicer and most drivers speak english as their first language.

So back to the car, it's a 1994 Toyota Camry, it was one of the most popular cars of the 90s. You still see them on the road today with 250-350K on them running strong.. This is a rust free spring chicken..

I had to clean the fuel system, replace the tires (they where put on in 1997 and age cracked bad) I fixed a small a/c leak and replaced a loose tie rod end (huh? but it was loose so..)

I'd say she was a hell of a buy for 100 bucks. Last one of these I had in about the same shape had 68,000 and a folder of dealer maintenance records.. This one has a folder of aftermarket shop records.. I sold that one for 5 grand.


----------



## PhoenicianBlind (Aug 31, 2015)

Rock on


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Wow. An older lady down the street was also selling a same generation Camry in perfect condition, but not for $100. either way, it sold right away I think to her neighbor. Why is one headlight cleaner than the other? was it replaced or polished?


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> Wow. An older lady down the street was also selling a same generation Camry in perfect condition, but not for $100. either way, it sold right away I think to her neighbor. Why is one headlight cleaner than the other? was it replaced or polished?


It is a aftermarket replacement. Ill polish the other one up to match when i detail it


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

shes on her feet, tomorrow detail.. if I don't just farm it out. I hate cleaning..

drives like a new car.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

A buddy of mine, has same exact car in same color. Mixed matched tires, one of the shocks is blown, missing hubcabs. But the car just wont die. Runs true and straight on highway at 65mph.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> I don't uber much. frankly, uber has to pull the deactivation gun out to get me off my ass for them..
> 
> that said, this is what I do to make money.. Now, this car is to old for Uber but.. I pulled it out of a riders garage, they sold this car to me for 100 bucks (getting any ideas yet? it all starts with asking "so what brings you to uber today?")
> 
> ...


Oh wow. I had a 93 black camry and drove it for 2 years. I didnt do maintenance on it at all so it slowly died


----------

